# Alcohol and the Arts



## fringe_dweller (Nov 21, 2002)

I just read a thread which discussed how someone had been taken down while drunk (no disrespect intended) and it made me wonder where people on this forum stand in regards to drinking. 

I don't mind having one or two but I never let myself get drunk, simply because I spend all of this time training my body and mind to be able to defend myself in (hopefully) any given situation but as soon as I down a few beers my reflexes slow, co-ordination starts to disappear, judgement begins to fail... You get the picture. Hence my opinion - not "I'm right", just my opinion - is that you're throwing your training out the window if you allow yourself to become drunk.

I guess maybe if I want to be able to defend myself in *any* situation I should spend time practicing after I've had a few....  

Respectfully


----------



## tarabos (Nov 21, 2002)

nothing wrong with a couple drinks....besides, i really like heineken....


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 21, 2002)

Fringe,

You do make a good point. I do drink, but when I go out, I keep it to a minimum. If I decide to get "ripped", I buy a 12 pack and stay home. I also don't like to be "impaired" in public, either.

I also practice when I get "liquored up" sometimes  The spinning kicks could be fun when you are drunk LOL. I actually find it easier to practice forms when I'm "buzzed." Because I'm more relaxed. I don't think my technique is all there, but I am definitely relaxed.

Also I keep my drinking to once a week. I used to drink more, but I found it "uncomfortable" with MA as you said above.


----------



## MartialArtist (Nov 21, 2002)

Nothing wrong with casual drinking...

But I suggest you avoid it before any type of activity.  In fact, I don't suggest it any time really unless you like to drink during a football game or eating fine food.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 21, 2002)

I choose not to drink.


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> 
> *I just read a thread which discussed how someone had been taken down while drunk (no disrespect intended) and it made me wonder where people on this forum stand in regards to drinking.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with the occasional drink but don't go out and get pissed and expect to be Jean Claude Van Damme in Kickboxer as it don't work like that.   I don't believe that your body would allow you to drink excessively and train, you wouldn't be able to do it.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Kong (Nov 22, 2002)

> othing wrong with the occasional drink but don't go out and get pissed and expect to be Jean Claude Van Damme in Kickboxer as it don't work like that


haha mad funny, alot of idiots acting like that, damn! 
I like to have a few in the privacy of my own home now and then, and I always have alot of fun acting like drunken style gongfu, and doing my taiji form,,,actually drunken taiji can be alot of fun.


----------



## Kong (Nov 22, 2002)

drunk push hands on the other hand, or sparring,,,


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 22, 2002)

it boils down to a self-control issue.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Bod (Nov 22, 2002)

> I spend all of this time training my body and mind to be able to defend myself in (hopefully) any given situation but as soon as I down a few beers my reflexes slow, co-ordination starts to disappear, judgement begins to fail...


I had a very lucky escape once, where I was barely able to walk let alone run or fight.

As I walked away, with a scratch on my throat which was very nearly a gaping wound I wasn't scared or angry at my attacker.

I was kicking myself (metaphorically) asking myself how I could be so stupid to waste all the training I had put in.

I haven't got that drunk since, and I'm very careful not to get drunk where I am going to be helpless.


----------



## tarabos (Nov 22, 2002)

i haven't been very big on the bar scene since my college days, and even then i wasn't too crazy about it. 

it's not the alcohol that bothers me, even though i can't stand most drunk people....it's all that smoke, i can't breath in it.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Nov 22, 2002)

I view it as accepting the consequences of one's actions -- if you get drunk, be prepared for all the things that come with it, including the possibility you may not be able to protect yourself in a dangerous situation.

I also believe that if you get drunk, you damn well better not take any actions that can harm others (driving, picking a fight, etc.).  What you do with your own body is your business -- until you begin to affect me and mine....

Personally, I'm a light drinker, although every now and again I'll tie one on (friend's wedding, etc.).  Must be my Irish ancestry expressing itself.

Good question!

tad


----------



## TKDman (Nov 22, 2002)

What about the Drunken Master!?


----------



## Blackdragon (Nov 22, 2002)

I like rootbeer


----------



## Rob Wilson (Nov 22, 2002)

I  really don't enjoy being around drunks. It is a personal thing but I don't believe the whole " I was just drunk, it's not really me". My experience from being a very serious drinker is that when the booze is flowing people get stupid as shovels but way more useless.  I don't want anyone to think I am some sort of anti-alcohol crusader, because I am not, but I hate it when drunks wander up to me when I am training in the park and ask me to "test my might".  
Believe me, it happens. I am a practitioner of Filipino Martial Arts so I almost always have a stick in my hand when they ask me this. These guys aren't old winos down on their luck or homeless people either. Those guys are respectful and usually tell me some kind of story about how they wish they  knew martial arts. God knows they could use it.  No, it is the jackasses from the University sports teams or the Sawmill out looking to show their women "how Daddy takes care of business."

Having said that- I did try to do sinawali (double sticks)once while I was pretty much three sheets to the wind. Big mistake. 

I will admit to being a complete control freak about being drunk in public- I don't drink at all anymore. I want to have a drink every day. As humans, we owe it to ourselves to enjoy life. Have a few drinks- why not? Get stinking if it is in a safe place. But as Martial Artists we have a responsibility to help ourselves and everyone live better lives and you can't help anyone if you can't handle your liquor. OK, I am climbing down from the soap box now.

Thank you for listening to my opinions.

Rob Wilson


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob Wilson _
> 
> *
> But as Martial Artists we have a responsibility to help ourselves and everyone live better lives and you can't help anyone if you can't handle your liquor. OK, I am climbing down from the soap box now.
> ...



(ok i hope i quoted correctly)

           Mr. Wilson, i just wanted to say i agree completley with this excerpt i took out from your post.  
  Personally, i think its my duty to my fellow man to try to break up a fight, prevent one from happening, and also to protect those who cannot defend themselves. This is not the gospel according to, rather just my opinion. 

                                       -T.S.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 23, 2002)

Back 1 5 or more years ago I practiced drunk on more than a few occasions.  My Instructor would make sure that I only sparred with those that had much more knowledge and good reflexes.  As I look back on it I was doing a disservice to all of my training partners and disrespecting my school. I can say that I was able to protect myslef verry well after a time but by then drinking  and being drunk had become my natural state.  NO I dont do such foolish things any more and I'm greatful that they did't hospitalise me on more than one occasion.
  I will have a drink or two now and again  but I don't drink and drive and I dont lose control in a public place anymore.  If I have more hten 2 its in my home or the home of a really close friend and I dont leave till the effects have gone away.
Shadow


----------



## Shinzu (Dec 1, 2002)

im not a big drinker.  once in a blue moon or on a special occasion is fine for me.  i would rather not poison my body when i am trying to develop it.

if i do drink, i don't do it to get drunk.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 24, 2003)

A couple of beers with a steak is ok now and again.:cheers: It makes no sense to me getting drunk.drink2tha :barf: )


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm a recovering alcoholic of 14 years. One thing I have learned by making a comparison of my life then and now is that I've been in a LOT fewer fights than I was when I was drinking.  I've seen some wisdom of people who do drink (lightly) and realize the danger inherent to being drunk and their skills/training are just totally fubar-ed.  
My skills with my MA (JKD) are cleaner, crisper, smoother and faster and much more effective than my drinking days. 
It's an individual choice that one has to make. 
I have no problems being around people that do consume alcohol. If they get drunk then they best behave. Stupid behavior as a result of alcohol I won't tolerate.  I'll just leave if I barely know you (and am aware that there is a desg. driver for you). 
If you're a friend...well... we'll talk about it in the AM ok? Don't worry I won't forget to SHOUT!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

Cheers!

:cheers: :drinkbeer :drink2tha :burp: 

I don't think a martial artist, or anyone, should abuse alcahol. But drinking with inhibitiing ones self is O.K.!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *I'm a recovering alcoholic of 14 years.  *



Much respect and best of luck on your journey!



In terms of my opinion. I think that alcohol has become quite a tool and friend in my life. It finds a place in business meetings, social institutions, very short term coping mechanism, relaxing summer days and stiff cold winter nights. Like any tool it needs to be limited to use as per need and safety. There is a reason why hangovers suck so much. 

As applied to martial arts, I think the two are inseperably entwined. The sad fact is that the egos that instigate the majority of fights in modern society are catalyzed by alcohol. Beer muscles are the curse of many a lush.  This means that the violence that martial arts tend to train against happens mostly in situations where alcohol is consumed or present. 

That being said I've been known to get snuck up on and hit on the head with a big drunk stick every so often. :drink2tha


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> Beer muscles



I have heard Liquid Courage and Courage in a Bottle.  But that is new to me.


----------



## liam (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *nothing wrong with a couple drinks....besides, i really like heineken.... *



Heineken?? please...try real beer for once, that's belgian beer


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 22, 2003)

> I have heard Liquid Courage and Courage in a Bottle. But that is new to me.


   How about beer goggles?!


----------



## pknox (Oct 22, 2003)

Interesting points all.  I believe KarateKid1975 brings up an interesting issue, however.  For those of us who do choose to drink, should we have some experience in how our body movements change after having a few drinks?  Many of us take time to train in different types of shoes or clothing, at different levels of tiredness, and with opponents of various sizes and experience levels so as to be prepared in the event an altercation occurs that mimics the environment we have prepared for.  Should we also train ourselves also after having had a few drinks, or possibly a heavy meal (I myself find it harder to move if I've overeaten, and question if I could defend myself to my fullest potential in such a state)?  Realize that I am NOT advocating training while drunk.  The chance of injury is way too high.  I also personally believe that training in someone else's dojo while impaired is not only rude, but also a potential hazard to all involved, as well as a lawsuit waiting to happen.  However, what about hitting the heavy bag leisurely at home after a few beers, or trying a few kicks or punches alone, and noting how your reactions and/or movements change?  Perhaps it would prove educational.  As a martial artist who trains to defend himself, I never get drunk in public, because to me it seems counterproductive.  However, I do have a beer or two, and would be interested to see if my personal defense strategy would have to be modified if I were ever attacked in such a state.


----------



## pknox (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liam _
> *Heineken?? please...try real beer for once, that's belgian beer *



Good man!  Perhaps you should check out this thread...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11019&highlight=beer

But hey, I drink an occasional Heineken too if that's what available.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 22, 2003)

I choose not to.   Coffee's my drink of choice!

When I would, I had a habit of drinking the hard stuff like Kool Aid and I wouldn't stop and I didn't like that or how out of control of myself I was.  I never did acquire the taste for beer or wine though.





MartialArtsChic


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 25, 2004)

I used to be quite a heavy drinker, pretty much every night of the week.  Now I only drink when there is an occasion to drink, once a month maybe.  I do get pretty sloshed but Im either in the privacy of my own home or at a mate's place.  You cant get boozed all the time and train.  Comes down to everything in moderation!!!!!


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 25, 2004)

Back in my younger,"invincible" days.......

 I used to think getting hammered and getting into a fight was a sign of a good night.....then it dawned on me....
I can't fight for crap when I am drunk!
 I quit drinkin....and I quit getting the snot kicked outta me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But after being on the door for so many years and being sober for all these years..I have realised I hate aclohol.period.
 Actually....the number 1 reason I quit drinkin.....the day after!
ergh:erg: it sux!
alcohol.....baaaaaad for Bamm!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2004)

My husband and I make our own wine with no additives for the health benefits and flavorful enjoyment of wine.

 I occasionally drink malt beverages or hard liquor, and enjoy sharing in a celebratory tequila shooter with a newly-promoted half-black or higher rank.  However, I prefer to refrain from inebriation as much as possible and I don't think I've been drunk in...wow...several years.


----------

